# Most memorable Horus Heresy scene



## Darkoan (Oct 18, 2010)

I have read/listened to most of the major HH titles up to and including Know No Fear and there have been so many memorable scenes. Not just important events or revelations in the HH timeline, but wonderful passages of well-written and crafted text/audio.

What is your most memorable scene from the official Horus Heresy material?

By memorable I don't just mean great occurrences (like the Isstvan virus bombing) but also memorable in terms of how well written it was. Reading enjoyment. Moments that made you go 'no way am I putting this book down at this moment'.

My suggestions:
- Kynska's final opera scene at the end of Fulgrim
- Loken's initiation into the Mournival in Horus Rising
- the Knight's final charge in Mechanicum
- Corax's ruminations and shedding a tear in Raven's Flight 

If popular enough, Id like to set up a voting page for a shortlist.

No right or wrong answers ppl - just be specific enough and quote the book/novella/audio.

If you consider a scene a spoiler for new to relatively-new material, *please duly preface your response.*


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

I must say, the whole scene of when Horus arrives to assist the fight on Murder was pure brilliance.

I love how Horus not only restored order and morale to the broken expedition fleet, but had them worshiping him in a matter of a couple minutes. 

I think we're too focused on the martial prowess of the Primarchs. We forget what power personalities they had. How they were able to swing half of the Imperium to their cause.

That's something they ought to pen in to the later Horus Heresy novels. The traitor Primarchs run their force like typical "bad guys". They terrorize their followers. They rely on threats and lies to win men to their side. 

They lost a lot of their personality, I think. Too much stick and not enough carrot.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

This simple exchange in _Galaxy in Flames_ along with the knowledge of what it meant at the time and the significance of Garro and the _Eisenstein_. Easily one of my favourite scenes from the whole series.

'Thunderhawk gunship, identify yourself,' said a gruff, gravel-laden voice crackling from the vox-caster.
'Be truthful,' warned Euphrati. 'All depends on it.'
Qruze nodded and said, 'My name is Iacton Qruze, formerly of the Sons of Horus.'
'Formerly?' came the reply.
'Yes, Formerly', said Qruze.
'I am no longer part of the Legion,' said Qruze, and Mersadie could hear the pain it caused him to gice voice to these words. 'I can no longer be party to what the Warmaster is doing.'
After a long pause, the voice returned. 'Then you are welcome on my ship Iacton Qruze'
'And who are you?' asked Qruze.
'I am Captain Nathaniel Garro of the _Eisenstein_'


----------



## Lost&Damned (Mar 25, 2012)

for me it was the betrayal at isstvan V not just when corax,vulkan, ferrus fought against the traitor legions and just when i thought that Ferrus was going to win (i knew he wouldn't but i couldn't stop myself hoping) the 4 other traitors tore off their facade (Lorgar, Alpharius, Curze and Perturabo) and committed themselves to the heresy,it was absolutely in my opinion the best part in the whole series.
It really made me feel the enormity of the treachery, the lengths the traitors would go and what was at stake...
When the 2 close brothers fulgrim and ferrus fought each other that for me was a defining moment in the heresy series, it was a struggle mirrored in their own sons and the sons of their brothers, it was a turning point when everything Horus and chaos had planned came to fruition, the scale and magnitude also made me feel that this would echo throughout the warhammer 30k world.
It is the second most defining (in my opinion) point of the series second only to probably the seige of terra.

im trying to find a quote that summarises this, it ends with a "and Heresy found its form".


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

I have to say my fav. book in general has been Fulgrim it was such a sad and tragic story, but the scene the seems to always stick in my mind is the very end when Fulgrim is basically telling Horus of his possession, that scene just comes out creepy and sad at the same time, especially when Horus comes to realize that this man is no longer his brother, but some evil twisted daemon.


----------



## Cowlicker16 (Dec 7, 2010)

For huge memorable emotional scenes I usually find myself falling to Graham McNeil's work, Fulgrim for all the visualization is definitly still my favorite. But in 1K Sons I love the single moment where Ahriman stands up to Magnus and says we will not accept our fate like you're doing. The impact of a marine standing up to his Primarch and telling him he is wrong is just extremely powerful to me.


----------



## cegorach (Nov 29, 2010)

For me, being a Magnus groupie, I think that the most memorable scenes for me were of Magnus realising what he did, that moment of connection he has with the Emperor when he broke through into the Imperial Palace, when he gets back just all that emotional trauma he goes through, I would describe it all in detail but I will save that pleasure for you when you read the book yourself if you have not done so already. (To anyone reading this post not just the thread author)

But my second most memorable specific peice has to be when Magnus destroyed one of the Eldar titans, just that image I created in my mind of the fire-lightning storm reaching from his hands up to the vast monstrosity is just something that will stick in my mind forever. Not the most heart wrenching or meaningful section, but awe inspiring and always reminds me just how much I love 40k. 

There are many other things I wish to write down here, but I feel I should somewhat limit myself.


----------



## Sem'ael Elear (Nov 6, 2011)

The scene in the first DA book where the Watchers in the Dark stop time after the Librarian (I don't remember his name off hand) goes into the forest looking for answers. That conversation was awesome. After that it would be Fulgrim killing an Avatar, it was just so sad and well written.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

For me it is going to be a different scene in _A Thousand Sons_.

I think my favourite scene has to be the last final moments of Phosis T'kar. The way he decides that only he can stop Leman Russ before the Thousand Sons are shattered. Then starts barrelling towards him almost singlehandedly whilst kicking everyone's assess and realises when he is towering over Valdor, the Emperor's greatest servent, that he is the bad guy and has transformed into a Chaos Spawn and allows himself to be executed.

Great writing there.


----------



## Lost&Damned (Mar 25, 2012)

Just remembered, Just after Horus gets poisoned, the writer absolutely made me feel the enormity of it, to see one of the....hell the best of the emperors sons fall and on the brink of death when it was previously thought he basically immortal, unkillable and like unto a god, to have him brought so low....i really felt a strong empathy with what for instance the mournival or the sons of horus were feeling, how much disbelief, terror and fear they felt, really loved that.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

The Word Bearers kneeling in the dust of Monarchia, the edicts of the Emperor, Malcador's magic shout, and of course Lorgar decking Guilliman.

Midnight

EDIT: _There are no wolves on Fenris_, Leman Russ striding through the Raptorae shield around the city in _Thousand Sons_, and the description of all the Gal Vorbak mutations at the start of the Dropsite Massacres, especially the one with the hyperactive salivary glands.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Oh, and of course Loken dropping Lucius. Immensely satisfying scene.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

The first time you see Horus in the very first book of the heresy. The power of that scene imprinted itself heavily upon me.


----------



## Justindkates (Apr 30, 2010)

I love the scene in the first heretic when Corax beats the shit out of Lorgar.


----------



## TomB360 (Dec 28, 2010)

Not really a scene, but I love the whole feeling of adventure and conquest in _Horus Rising_ and _False Gods_, with all the remembrancers creating works of art to capture the Imperial victories.


----------



## Tywin Lannister (Nov 17, 2011)

Not so much for the writing but for the import of the scene I liked the bit when Garro has to tell Dorn what his bros have been up to...


----------



## SonofMalice (Feb 5, 2012)

So...Many...Favorites....
If I had to pick out a few I like the last moments of the Custodes in first Heretic particularly the silent one who kills the Chaplain and then speaks for the first time in several decades "I always hated you Xaphan" Awesome. 

Magnus fighting Russ just because of the fact that Magnus knew that he would loose and fall to chaos but chose that path over letting his sons die. That and the epicness.

Finally having the Cabal meet with the twin primarchs Alpharius and Omegon was up there too just for the implications it has long term. 

Lorgar and the Emperor on Monarchia. The sheer power of the Emperor demonstrated and Lorgar standing up to him and calling him what he kinda is, a god. One of the few times so far I actually agreed with the Emperor in the series, otherwise his actions seem shortsighted and rather less enlightened or wise than I expected. Not here though.


----------



## Deadeye776 (May 26, 2011)

Magnus being told by Tzeetnch that he's always been screwed. Of all the fallen primarchs you knew they were going to fall. He's the only one your realize never had a chance as he'd fallen the moment he'd took on responsibility of the Thousand Sons. 

Other than that I'd have to say the revalation in Mechanicum about the Void Dragon and the Emperor. Pretty ground breaking and reality changing.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

SonofMalice said:


> So...Many...Favorites....
> If I had to pick out a few I like the last moments of the Custodes in first Heretic particularly the silent one who kills the Chaplain and then speaks for the first time in several decades "I always hated you Xaphan" Awesome.
> 
> Magnus fighting Russ just because of the fact that Magnus knew that he would loose and fall to chaos but chose that path over letting his sons die. That and the epicness.
> ...


All of these are epic as well. Sythrans crowning moment of awesome, when he killed Xaphen was particularly good, as was the way the Custodes just tore their way through the ship.

The reveal of Omegon was a massive twist, one of the biggest of the entire series.


----------



## Sem'ael Elear (Nov 6, 2011)

_*I was there when The Emperor died*_


----------



## Klaivex (Dec 21, 2010)

I really liked in Raven's Flight when Corax said something like "Do you think _I_ really need a bodyguard?" and then punched an iron warrior through the gut while holding 2 active grenades. What a great scene that would be in a Robert Rodriguez movie.

I also quite like the escape and subsequent destruction of the schadenhold in The Iron Within.


----------



## Anfo (Jul 17, 2009)

Loken vs Abaddon
The Death Guard dreadnought and Captain who are on Isstavan III and die via virus bombing, but talk about how this death is theirs and nor Horus's.


----------



## redmapa (Nov 9, 2011)

It isnt a scene but I really loved how amazing Horus was, he is incredibly charming to everyone including the reader, I loved how they portrayed him as a political and tactical genius and obviously a great warrior.. it leaves no doubt as to why he was chosen as warmaster 

When Jubal becomes possesed, it was horrifying

'I was there when the Emperor died..' what a great way to start a book..

Omegon walking away from under Corax's nose, reminded me of several spy movies : )


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Tywin Lannister said:


> Not so much for the writing but for the import of the scene I liked the bit when Garro has to tell Dorn what his bros have been up to...


I thought the better scene out of that was when Dorn finally sees corrupt Horus and realises just how bad the heresy is. Followed by Euphrati's explanation of how "a brothers heart has been broken".

Also agree the death of Huron-Fal and Captain Temeter of the Death Guard.

In addition I nominate when we find the first meeting between "Alpharius" and the Namatjira did not even have Alpharius in it!

There is just sooooo many to choose from


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

The opening line of the entire series: _"I was there," he would say afterwards, until afterwards became a time quite devoid of laughter. "I was there, the day Horus slew the Emperor." It was a delicious conceit, and his comrades would chuckle at the sheer treason of it._

The first portrayal of Horus on Sixty-Three-Nineteen.

The betrayal of Grammaticus and the subsequent teleport-assault of the Alpha Legionnaires to meet the Cabal on their own terms.

I dont exactly recall why because it's been a long time since I read it, but the Imperial Fists intervention in the Martian civil war always stands out in memory.

The kneeling of the XVII Legion in the ashes of Monarchia.

Argel Tal's recitation of his experiences within the Eye of Terror.

The first meeting between Angron and Khârn.

_"Know this. The war is over. Horus has the throne."_ - The sheer panic and hysteria that the hydra operative sows on Virger-Mos II.

"It is not Horus that will destroy the future of the Imperium. It is you…" 

The powerful image of two Primarchs being dragged away from each other screaming on the sands of Tsagualsa during the Thramas Crusade.

There are just too many.


----------



## Sturmovic (Jun 18, 2011)

redmapa said:


> It isnt a scene but I really loved how amazing Horus was, he is incredibly charming to everyone including the reader, I loved how they portrayed him as a political and tactical genius and obviously a great warrior.. it leaves no doubt as to why he was chosen as warmaster
> )


For some reason your avatar with this post made me burst out laughing. No idea why.


----------



## Chompy Bits (Jun 13, 2010)

The emergency broadcast in _The Outcast Dead_ when the Isstvan betrayal is revealed:

_Imperial counter-strike massacred on Isstvan V.
Vulkan and Corax missing. Ferrus Manus dead.
Night Lords, Iron Warriors, Alpha Legion and Word Bearers are with Horus Lupercal._


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

John Grammaticus vs the Lucifer Black outside the command tent, in Legion. So incredibly well written I could see every single move they made in my minds eye.

The initial attack on Calth in Know No Fear and the capital ship sliding backwards through the atmosphere, about 10 seconds of real time takes up about 10 pages of description.

Fulgrim examining the portrait in his gallery at the end of the book.

The conversation Loken has with the Interex bodyguard just before everything goes to hell, and the tragedy of how the actions of one evil person can derail two bright cultures potential for unity and understanding.

_There are no wolves on Fenris._


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Chompy Bits said:


> The emergency broadcast in _The Outcast Dead_ when the Isstvan betrayal is revealed:
> 
> _Imperial counter-strike massacred on Isstvan V.
> Vulkan and Corax missing. Ferrus Manus dead.
> Night Lords, Iron Warriors, Alpha Legion and Word Bearers are with Horus Lupercal._


Ah yes, one of the few scenes that i really liked from the overall disappointing book. Very blunt, very simple, yet powerful and shocking.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

_'It was the Warp, Garviel.' _


----------



## Tywin Lannister (Nov 17, 2011)

At risk of posting another random Dorn scene (and from a 'lesser' book) I did like the bit in Nemesis when the assassins are meeting in tippy-top secret, only for Dorn and the Fists to kick the door in and order them to stop playing dress-up...


----------



## Lost&Damned (Mar 25, 2012)

in "Tales of heresy" The last Church, spectacular short story, easily one of the best written.


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

Lost&Damned said:


> in "Tales of heresy" The last Church, spectacular short story, easily one of the best written.


Speaking of _Tales of Heresy_ I liked in "Blood Games" (I think that was the name?) when the two Custodes confront Dorn and half a dozen of his Imperial Fists over a potential prisoner.

"'My lord, Pherom Sichar is a traitor and spy,' replied Amon carefully. 'He is using the networks of his extensive mercantile empire to communicate with the Warmaster and his benighted rebels. We have just cause and evidence enough to hold him and interrogate him.
He will come with us.'
'Or?' asked Dorn with a soft, almost amused smile.
'He will come with us, my lord,' Amon insisted.
Dorn nodded.
'An object lesson in determination and loyalty, eh, Archamus?' he said.
'Indeed, my lord,' replied the commander of the huscarls.
'They would fight six Astartes and a primarch in order to accomplish their duty,' Dorn said.
'My lord,' Amon said, 'please stand aside.'
'I'm half-tempted to let you attempt to go through me,' said Dorn. 'I would, of course, hurt you both.'
'You would try,' replied Haedo. 'My lord,' he added."

Bravado or confidence? Who knows. Suitably bad ass.


----------



## Lost&Damned (Mar 25, 2012)

i agree hailene, Dorn is god tier
another short story where i fell in love with Perturabos progeny "the iron within" absolutely loved it


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Yes! That scene with Amon and Haedo not backing down against Dorn is quality. Hope Amon features more in the series, until a certain character re-entered the series, I had my own theory that Amon was going to be the Custode that Horus destroys in front of the Emperor, now not so much. 

Another awesome scene would be the one with Sanguinius on Terra as seen in Aurellian. Very short scene, very high on awesome.


----------



## BlackGuard (Sep 10, 2010)

For me the most memorable scene in the Horus Heresy was when the Word Bearers were standing there, watching the Raven Guard's Astartes walk up to greet them as on Istvaan. When the Crimson Lord aimed his gun and said ...

'Forgive me.'

In that one moment, the Horus Heresy was truly born. The moral uncertainty of the Word Bearers, the obviousness that they were in the wrong, the horrors that they were committing, the betrayal that they were responsible for -- all of it culimnated in the Crimson Lord's pulling of the trigger. The shot heard round the universe.


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

BlackGuard said:


> For me the most memorable scene in the Horus Heresy was when the Word Bearers were standing there, watching the Raven Guard's Astartes walk up to greet them as on Istvaan. When the Crimson Lord aimed his gun and said ...
> 
> 'Forgive me.'
> 
> In that one moment, the Horus Heresy was truly born. The moral uncertainty of the Word Bearers, the obviousness that they were in the wrong, the horrors that they were committing, the betrayal that they were responsible for -- all of it culimnated in the Crimson Lord's pulling of the trigger. The shot heard round the universe.


Minus the Burning of Prospero and the virus bombing of Isstvan III, right ?

I thought that scene was powerful, but the Heresy was sown way before then. One could say that the Heresy was born when the Word Bearers knelt on Khur.

After Isstvan there was really no going back.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

hailene said:


> Bravado or confidence? Who knows. Suitably bad ass.


i'd call it stupidity dorn would batter the shit out of them.

Burning of prospero, where magnus is watching his children die, yet they fight on regardless. Beautiful and amazingly epic.

I also love the bit where the thousand sons knock out the charging space wolves with their fucking minds, made me happy.

Aside from that, angron against his world eaters on istavaan


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

I wouldn't say stupidity. I would say more conviction, dedication and duty.


----------



## demonictalkin56 (Jan 30, 2011)

The last scene in Legion; paraphrase "we shall fight as we always have.....for the Emperor."

Also good call on the Last Church; easily one of the better short stories


----------



## Tywin Lannister (Nov 17, 2011)

demonictalkin56 said:


> The last scene in Legion; paraphrase "we shall fight as we always have.....for the Emperor."


"That's all you get".


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

deathbringer said:


> i'd call it stupidity dorn would batter the shit out of them.


I'd like to give them the benefit of the doubt. I'm sure they wouldn't have thrown down their weapons and tried to wrestle Dorn for the prisoner.

They probably had some sort of plan. Tag him with a teleport homer or perhaps distract Dorn and his IF one way or another.

I don't think either of them were stupid enough to think they could win in a straight up fight.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

The release of the scrapcode on mars in mechanicum.


----------



## bobahoff (Nov 24, 2011)

When horus is wounded and they are discussing in the lodge whether they should take him to the davinite temple or simply let him die, or when little horus apologises before murdering tarik torgaddon or maybe even just the subtle way that you notice the strain of the crusade taking its toll on horus

I don't know the whole series is packed with memorable moments and great writing


----------



## Cowbellicus (Apr 10, 2012)

When Arik Taranis reveals himself in Outcast Dead. It leaves the grizzled veteran Astartes completely awestruck. And despite the situation he is all confidence and business. He is so matter-of-fact about things. There is no doubt in his mind at all about the outcome of things. He's here and you have some stuff he wants. Give it.

I seriously hope they work Arik and the Thunder Warriors in general into some universe rocking lore as the series develops. There is an incredible amount of potential there.


----------



## Darkoan (Oct 18, 2010)

Thank you all for your contributions.
Im glad the Last Church short story was mentioned, and the chaos code release on Mars.

Another one that sticks out for me and was one of the few lines in the whole series that made me go 'woah'. Its in the short story The Last Remembrancer in Age of Darkness. Dorn and Qruze are deciding whether to execute Solomon Voss (released by Horus), and Qruze suggests Dorn is questioning whether the Emperor's enlightment is dying, to which he replies

'No, I am afraid it never existed at all'.


----------



## tsne16487 (Aug 5, 2011)

To me the best part about the books Ive read so far was the final fight of the mournival.

Loken and Torgaddon going to face Adbadon and Little Horus.

The nobility of Loken knowing he was outmatched, and Torgaddon and Horus being the best of friends, yet also knowing they had to face them. 

When they were asked if they needed help they replied "Its mournival business", and on the opposite end of the scale, Horus offering Abbadon and Little Horus the support of the Justaerin, and them refusing. It had to be 2 V 2 and only 2 of them would walk away from it.

I felt Genuine sadness when Horus Killed Torgaddon and Loken witnessed it.

The ending of the mournival mirrored the ending of the great crusade and the turning against the emperor. It was the beginning of the end of the Empire, and the end of the beginning of the Heresy/Betrayal.


----------

